# Baby flo Scented petroleum jelly safe for insects?



## JeromeTabuzo (Feb 14, 2014)

hello guys , my sister bought me a babyflo petro jelly (powdery fresh is the scent), is this safe to use to avoid escaping in my insect enclo?


----------



## loganhopeless (Feb 14, 2014)

You mean like smearing all around the rim so they can't climb out? Yes. It is safe. That's what a lot of entomologists use when they have lots and lots of spiders.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

